# FR: des matches/matchs, des sandwiches/sandwichs, etc. - pluriel des mots étrangers



## Monsieur Hoole

Est-ce qu'on dit les match*es, *ou les match*s*

Mille mercis

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Hyppolite

Bonjour Monsieur Hoole. On dit matchs.


----------



## Gil

On peut dire ou écrire les deux.
Si on écrit «matchs», on économise une lettre.
Référence:  Petit Larousse et Petit Robert


----------



## geve

Gil said:
			
		

> Si on écrit «matchs», on économise une lettre.


Et c'est ce que préconise la nouvelle orthographe  


> Les mots empruntés forment leur pluriel de la même manière que les mots français et sont accentués conformément aux règles qui s'appliquent aux mots français.
> *Ex. : des matchs, des miss, révolver *


----------



## hanbaked

Bonsoir

Vous pouvez me dire si le mot juste en français est 'sandwiches' ou 'sandwichs'?

I've seen both on French café menus in Paris and I want to get it right to show the school children.

Merci d'avance


----------



## litchi

les deux sont acceptés par le petit larousse mais perso je dirais plutôt "sandwichs".


----------



## Kurisuru

Wikipédia dit _sandwiches_ :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandwich#Exemples_de_sandwiches


----------



## litchi

Autre source de "référence"  : google fight

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=des+sandwichs&word2=des+sandwiches


----------



## Revchuck

Dans un contexte informatique, quel est le pluriel de «batch»?  En anglais, c'est "batches", mais je ne suis pas sûr si ça marche en français.

Merci!


----------



## Grop

Personnellement j'écrirais batches, mais j'ai peut-être tort.


----------



## Lil_Dave

"batches" seems more frequent than "batchs". There is no real rule for foreign words plurals, in general they start with their original plural and tend to adopt the French plural rule when they're adopted in the language.


----------



## hunternet

curieux. je dirais "batch files", "batch programs", "batch versions" ou "batch processes" en conservant "batch" au singulier, ça me paraît plus naturel. 
en tapant "batches" dans Google, on obtient en première entrée : batch...


----------



## Revchuck

Merci bien!

Ma grande peur est que les utilisateurs de ce progiciel ne comprendront pas les termes français, ayant l'habitude de les voir en anglais.


----------



## Lizziep86

In order to say 'rugby matches', does match have a plural? 

so is it 'des matches de rugby'? or just 'des match de rugby'

I know this might sound bizarre, its just one of those things thats got me doubting myself!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

In French, match gets two plural forms, _matches _(as in English) or _matchs. _I think nowadays,_ matchs i_s more common.


----------



## Temitope

dans le petit robert, les deux sont acceptés!
Temitope.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin

Bonjour

Quel est le pluriel de hobby en français? 
Est-ce que c'est hobbys ou hobbies?

merci d'avance

SN

P.D. Je ne sais pas si ceci devrait être au forum general ou grammaire, donc je m'excuse si ce n'est pas au bon endroit.


----------



## Pieritsuku

hobby est un mot anglais qu'on utilise aussi en France donc hobbies sinon il faudrait mieux utiliser la traduction de hobby, qui serait occupation, passe-temps, etc.


----------



## Rhiannnon

I was wondering, whether in French the word 'sandwich' has got a plural form.

If I want to say Im going to serve cheese sandwiches,  is it going to be just 

*Je vais servir des sandwich au fromage?*

Cheers!


----------



## SwissPete

D'après mon Larousse, le pluriel est _sandwichs _ou _sandwiches._


----------



## Nicklondon

add-es in French.


----------



## Meille

Do you pronounce th "-es"? Because in Quebec French, we don't.


----------



## Guill

Non, "Je vais acheter un/des sandwich(s)" se prononce exactement de la même manière.


----------



## musing

Hi all, 

As the word 'sketch' can be used to refer to a comedy sketch in French what is the correct plural of this word?  sketchs or sketches?  Is it pronounced in the same way as the singular or with a second syllable? 

Many thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Violet47

It will follow the rule for english words used as french words, like sandwich or match. It doesn't change the pronounciation but you add 'es' at the end. 
'des matches, des sandwiches, des sketches.'
But 'des matchs', 'des sandwichs' and 'des sketchs' would also be accepted since these words are used with french pronouciation by french people who won't bother adding a silent 'e' before a silent 's' for a strangely spelled word !


----------



## Michmuch

Bonjour,

J'écris dans un rapport la taille des [batch] sera de ... Je voulais savoir comment accorder batch dois-je l'écrire "batchs" ou comme en anglais "batches".

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Les deux, Mon Capitaine ! 
Avez-vous les arguments pour défendre l'orthographe traditionnelle ou les nouvelles recommandations ?


----------



## CapnPrep

[…]

Et plus généralement :
des matches / matchs - pluriel de "match"
spliff - pluriel

[…]


----------

